# Yorkshire TT Club ???



## andyg2764 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Im just new to the site and am awaiting delivery of my TT on 1st March 06 and wondered if there was a local club meet near me. I live near Tadcaster. Any comments or info would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Click on "reps" then your area :wink:


----------



## andyg2764 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cheers David.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

oooopps forgot this add bit    

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/home.shtml


----------



## andyg2764 (Dec 27, 2005)

lol, thanks lookin everywhere for that !


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

andyg2764 said:


> lol, thanks lookin everywhere for that !


some people join..... not a member myself


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> andyg2764 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, thanks lookin everywhere for that !
> ...


yet :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > andyg2764 said:
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> andyg2764 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, thanks lookin everywhere for that !
> ...


Go on, you no you want to. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

KenTT said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > andyg2764 said:
> ...


He only joins crappy clubs..............So i wouldnt hold your breath  :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


  :lol: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

andyg2764 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Im just new to the site and am awaiting delivery of my TT on 1st March 06 and wondered if there was a local club meet near me. I live near Tadcaster. Any comments or info would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Contact "bmx", Al is the new TTOC Yorkshire Rep


----------

